# MABA BBQ Expo/Forum



## Finney (Feb 11, 2008)

Jason - 3 Eyz said:
			
		

> Hey folks.. Information on the 2008 BBQ Expo, as well as the vendor brochure has been posted on the MABA website.. Also, we've set up a forum for chat about memberships, events, expo, etc. Come check us out!
> 
> www.mabbq.com



Your link's all retarded dude.  :roll: 

Seriously...  linkie no workie.  :?


----------



## Griff (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep, Finney is right. You're link doesn't work.


----------

